

Moving to the Bay Area - jfornear
http://jessefornear.com/blog/moving-to-the-bay-area/

======
vrikhter
Welcome! Just moved here as well from Dallas earlier this year. In the city,
would be happy to meet up if you're around. Let me know. vladik dot rikhter
[at] gmail

